# Pimp My Gaggia



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Phwoar! She's looking like a little minx now. Brass shower head holder and IMA shower screen from http://www.espressoservices.co.uk installed tonight.

OPV mod made a year ago, next up- PID install once it's received, courtesy of @MrShades.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looking good...The PID will top it off and it makes a big difference.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Looking good...The PID will top it off and it makes a big difference.


Your posts have not gone unnoticed! You on commission GC?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

damn, so beautiful...


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Advice from anyone on how to get mine flowing quite as beautifully as @manju did here, please let me know.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking good, - nice to see some gaggia pimping


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Macca said:


> Your posts have not gone unnoticed! You on commission GC?


Yeh


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks awesome. Have you noticed a difference in taste?


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks awesome. Have you noticed a difference in taste?


I've tinkered too much with my setup to give some objective feedback on that. Pulled my first shot this morning with a new grinder, new beans that I'm dialling in on, then the Gaggia upgrades I completed last night. Tasted lovely! But it'd be wrong of me to attribute it solely to the new plate and shower screen.

Might this weekend try some comparisons with different components, if I've time to spare.

One thing I can say for certain, the shower screen and brass holder get far hotter than the previous!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Ive found the brass and ims screen have really helped consistency, and cleanliness. A really simple & straightforward mod to make a noticeable improvement.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Macca said:


> Advice from anyone on how to get mine flowing quite as beautifully as @manju did here, please let me know.


Really like the look of the brass dispersion plate with the IMS shower screen in place.

Have you considered 2 brass bolts to hold the dispersion plate in with?

Even though you wont see them, and not sure whether they would add to the heat retention.

Not saying they are M8s or 12mm deep, , but they are out there http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metric-Socket-Cap-Head-Screws-Brass-M8-British-Made-Bolts-8mm-Allen-Bolt-/282094392245

Or some nice coloured aluminium ones https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=aluminium+coloured+allen+m8+bolt&client=firefox-b&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjikbnX1-bPAhXMAcAKHUOLADQQ_AUICSgC&biw=1525&bih=720&dpr=0.9

As for the flow.

Ive heard slackening off the screw that holds the shower screen in place can help

IIRC something to do with the hole in the IMS shower screen not being as big as the hole in the OE screen, which means it gets pulled in closer to the dispersion plate when done up fully


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Macca said:


> I've tinkered too much with my setup to give some objective feedback on that. Pulled my first shot this morning with a new grinder, new beans that I'm dialling in on, then the Gaggia upgrades I completed last night. Tasted lovely! But it'd be wrong of me to attribute it solely to the new plate and shower screen.
> 
> Might this weekend try some comparisons with different components, if I've time to spare.
> 
> One thing I can say for certain, the shower screen and brass holder get far hotter than the previous!


You won't have any time to spare - as you'll be busy fitting the PID kit that I've just posted to you. Should arrive tomorrow!

Have fun!


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> As for the flow.
> 
> Ive heard slackening off the screw that holds the shower screen in place can help


I'd heard the same, but my tinkering with 1/4 turns on the screw between flushes and checking distribution hasn't yet nailed it on. I'll give it another crack at the weekend, might even spirit level the counter top and see if there's and slope that could effect it.

Next up, @MrShades PID!

Worryingly, I've just seen the other post about temp stability MOD, along with Mr Shade's YouTube vid of his Gaggia with a shot timer also... Da Pimpin Iz Endless!


----------



## johnmk3 (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks top, just found myself ordering exactly the same parts from the espresso shop!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

can you share the links from the espresso shop?

thanks


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

greymda said:


> can you share the links from the espresso shop?
> 
> thanks


http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=1976

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=2010

Both are mobile, but should work for you


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Pimpin' ain't eazy


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Something for the weekend sir?;-)

Glad to see it got to you safe and sound. Have fun pimpin'!


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey it looks great, I d like to buy the parts too but it seems they re out of stock from the espresso shop.... U got em all guys isn't it?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Next up...... Automatic shot timer, again courtesy of MrShades http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21171&p=249782#post249782

I've stolen the idea and pimped a Fracino Heavenly with it.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

After a brief blip (and some new wires to resolve), I think ive just finished installing a PID.

I say think, because I'm just about to tune and calibrate it.

Fingers crossed, even I can't cock this up!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

tell me more about calibrating the PID, please


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

greymda said:


> tell me more about calibrating the PID, please


I hold the ">" button until the red light goes "blinky blinky blinky blinky" for a long time and hope my stuff doesn't explode. I then wait until the red light stops "blinky blinky blinky blinky" and then I done!


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Think I've cracked how to get the shower screen flowing a little prettier. It likely makes F all difference to the taste, but my word it looks pretty.

https://vimeo.com/188887300https://vimeo.com/188899955


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Macca said:


> Think I've cracked how to get the shower screen flowing a little prettier.


What did you do to make that change of flow in the end?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

Macca said:


> I hold the ">" button until the red light goes "blinky blinky blinky blinky" for a long time and hope my stuff doesn't explode. I then wait until the red light stops "blinky blinky blinky blinky" and then I done!


that's a heck of an explanation)) bravo! ))


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> What did you do to make that change of flow in the end?


I cant say it was 1 thing in particular as I've had most of the internals out since Sunday. I removed, dismantled and descaled the boiler, along with the shower screen and screen holder, before rebuilding and installing the PID.

At a punt, maybe scale (although I had minimal within the boiler) or maybe I'd not fitted the screen holder and/or shower screen quite as well first time.

Out of interest, does the video work for anyone? It's not working for me on Tapatalk app.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

the video on the right is working, the one on the left says will be available shortly.

fyi i find my shower screen water pattern always seems better after the monthly descale


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

i wanted to get the same parts for my Gaggia, the shower disk and brass holder, however they re out of stock from the espresso shop UK.

I was able to get the IMS shower from a Portuguese shop but no luck with the brass holder.

Any idea for a reputable supplier in Europe?

Thanks,

A.


----------



## mirceat (Jul 1, 2016)

Tidaka would be an option https://www.tidaka.net/de/Duschplatten-und-Duschsiebe.html. I recently bought from them both items for my Gaggia.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

mirceat said:


> Tidaka would be an option https://www.tidaka.net/de/Duschplatten-und-Duschsiebe.html. I recently bought from them both items for my Gaggia.


Good link that,

The holes are different to the others.

More holes and in different places.

Maybe better ?


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy (Feb 20, 2016)

On the subject of IMS shower screens, does anyone know if/where the elusive teflon-coated Gaggia screen can be bought?

According to the IMS website, it does exist, (http://www.imsfiltri.com/docce/ga-200-tc/?lang=en) but I can't find it for sale anywhere :/


----------



## mirceat (Jul 1, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> ...
> 
> More holes and in different places.
> 
> Maybe better ?


Rhetorical question, I guess.

Tidaka claims their brass holder is exactly the same size as the original aluminium holder. Apparently there are thicker brass holders on the market, the vendors recommending them for Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

mirceat said:


> Tidaka would be an option https://www.tidaka.net/de/Duschplatten-und-Duschsiebe.html. I recently bought from them both items for my Gaggia.


Thanks the Info, but their price is a bit steep compared to espresso shop uk.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

What about this guys, higher price as well but different shape/holes position.

https://www.thebottomlesscoffeeshop.co.uk/gaggia-brass-dispersion-plate

I am wondering which would be the best option here.....


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Dorian said:


> What about this guys, higher price as well but different shape/holes position.
> 
> https://www.thebottomlesscoffeeshop.co.uk/gaggia-brass-dispersion-plate
> 
> I am wondering which would be the best option here.....


Big price difference, have you tried contacting the espresso shop for when they've stock due in?


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Macca said:


> Big price difference, have you tried contacting the espresso shop for when they've stock due in?


I did today, it seems part will be in stock soon.

thanks,

A.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.applegate.co.uk/b2b-products-services/the-espresso-shop/ims-integrated-shower-plate/1121168_48-1121168.html

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IMS-GA-200-IM-Competition-Shower-Screen-200-microns-integrated-for-Gaggia-/222218646975

I'll let you do the checking


----------



## ayush12345 (Nov 1, 2016)

@op

Love the shower screen upgrade. Its on my bucket list of gaggia upgrades now !!

Thanks.


----------



## ayush12345 (Nov 1, 2016)

@Macca

Just an off topic question.. what grinder do you use with your classic ?

Ayush


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dorian said:


> What about this guys, higher price as well but different shape/holes position.
> 
> https://www.thebottomlesscoffeeshop.co.uk/gaggia-brass-dispersion-plate
> 
> I am wondering which would be the best option here.....


Ive looked at those, but it puts me off that they may come chrome plated brass or come plain brass.

Would prefer just plain brass myself


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

ayush12345 said:


> @Macca
> 
> Just an off topic question.. what grinder do you use with your classic ?
> 
> Ayush


I've a second hand compak k6 (rebadged as a Wega Max).


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive looked at those, but it puts me off that they may come chrome plated brass or come plain brass.
> 
> Would prefer just plain brass myself


I agree,

in the meantime the one at http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Brass-Shower-Plate-Holder-57x14mm/m-1976.aspx is in stock again.

Yesterday I lost a great deal for a grinder







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322316026829?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

That's a good price for a brass shower plate...only 14 in stock though


----------



## how5er (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

You lot...!!!!! I had to order one myself now!!!!


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Missy said:


> Ive found the brass and ims screen have really helped consistency, and cleanliness. A really simple & straightforward mod to make a noticeable improvement.


Have you done the OPV mod Missy?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep. Made a difference but I was on the fence as to whether it was a worthwhile change...


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Really struggling to satisfy my tinkering urges.

Does anyone know if the IMS screen and brass dispersion plate will fit a post 2015 machine? If not, is there an IMS screen to fit the OE cast alloy plate?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Answered my own question on the plate and it's a no.

However can I get away with a 55mm IMS screen instead of the 54.5?


----------



## Eparcyl (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello ,

did you consider using this plate holder for your gaggia ?

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/gaggia-shower-holder-brass-5932-p.asp

It's written that it's not compatiblr with the IMS screen shower screen, someone can confirm or share an experince about this one ?

Thank you.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Thought I'd show off my pimped model.

2011 machine, with PID, Pressure Gauge, Rancilio Wand and Timer on the front


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thats a great idea having a magnetic timer on the front....Going and finding the phone when making a coffee is a pain.

Im stealing this idea ?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Thought I'd show off my pimped model.
> 
> 2011 machine, with PID, Pressure Gauge, Rancilio Wand and Timer on the front
> 
> View attachment 30551


 It's such an obvious thing abut the timer on the front (i have exactly the same Gaggia / Niche) it just makes a time saving. I haven't decided to go pressure gauge...

I need to be careful how i say this but your knob is the next thing on the pimp list. ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Thought I'd show off my pimped model.
> 2011 machine, with PID, Pressure Gauge, Rancilio Wand and Timer on the front
> <img alt="coffee.thumb.jpg.d9f3f9db68f1c9c3b637c9b72b1ccab1.jpg" data-fileid="30551" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/coffee.thumb.jpg.d9f3f9db68f1c9c3b637c9b72b1ccab1.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Looks great. All you need now is a dimmer to take full advantage of thw manometer.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Agentb said:


> It's such an obvious thing abut the timer on the front (i have exactly the same Gaggia / Niche) it just makes a time saving. I haven't decided to go pressure gauge...
> I need to be careful how i say this but your knob is the next thing on the pimp list.


What knob pimpage is best for a Gaggia?


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Agentb said:


> It's such an obvious thing abut the timer on the front (i have exactly the same Gaggia / Niche) it just makes a time saving. I haven't decided to go pressure gauge...
> 
> I need to be careful how i say this but your knob is the next thing on the pimp list. ?


 Didn't know there was a knob pimp? Tell me more!


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Looks great. All you need now is a dimmer to take full advantage of thw manometer.


 What does a dimmer do?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Didn't know there was a knob pimp? Tell me more!


 From the photo it looks somewhat detached, but you can pimp everything on a classic... gaggia-classic-steam-knob 

and ,,, gaggia-wooden-knob-first-pimp

?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> What does a dimmer do?


Pre infusion & pressure profiling. 

Here's one of the threads for it.


----------

